# SPS Softwareverwaltung/Programmverwaltung



## bpnktmpnktcpnkt (20 Februar 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

in der Softwareentwicklung gibt es diverse Tools um Software Entwicklungsstände zu verwalten/teilen/archivieren. Z.B GitHub, SVN-Server etc.

Wie realisiert Ihr das mit den SPS-Programmen?

Beste Grüße
Bpnkt


----------



## ducati (22 Februar 2020)

Es gibt nen Netzlaufwerk, auf das alle Mitarbeiter Zugriff haben (auch über VPN von der Baustelle). Wenn jemand was ändert, wird das neue SPS-Projekt dort abgelegt. Ebenso Eplan, irgendwelche Excellisten und was sonst noch so pro Anlage wichtig ist.
Das funktioniert super.
Was nicht funktioniert ist, wenn die Kunden mal selber was ändern. Da rennst Du ewig dem aktuellen Stand hinterher bzw. manchmal findest ihn garnicht.
Gruß.


----------



## Ralle (23 Februar 2020)

ducati schrieb:


> E
> Was nicht funktioniert ist, wenn die Kunden mal selber was ändern. Da rennst Du ewig dem aktuellen Stand hinterher bzw. manchmal findest ihn garnicht.
> Gruß.



Einer unserer Kunden macht das per SharePoint.
Da liegt immer die neueste Software, in diesem Fall TIA-Portal und Kamera-Programme.

Ansonsten gleiche Methode wie ducati.


----------



## Wincctia (23 Februar 2020)

Hallo 

es gibt auch von Auvesy den Version Dog, hier kann Versioniert gespeichert werden. Es kann sich auch Detailiert der Unterschied zwischen den Einzelnen Versionen anzeigen lassen. Das ganze läuft auf einem Server und seinen Laptop ist dann der Client. Es gibt dann verschiedene Zusatzpakete wie Online Backups von CPUs. Hier bist du aber durchaus 5 Stellig im Jahr, kommt aber immer auf die Zahl User und Projekte an die du ablegen willst. 


Gruß Tia


----------



## malloc (5 März 2020)

Für TwinCAT 3 funktioniert Git einigermassen. Kenntnisse mit der Git Bash wären allerdings nicht schlecht, falls es mal hakt.
Für das normale Commit/Push/Pull reicht der Team Explorer in der TwinCAT XAE Shell.

VersionDog habe ich mal für S7 genutzt. Funktionierte sehr gut.


----------



## oliver.tonn (6 März 2020)

GIT bei TC3 wurde ja schon erwähnt, ansonsten wurde bei meinem Kunden noch  der Team Foundation Server von Microsoft und Tortoise SVN eingesetzt. 

Von irgendwas mit Internetzugang gesendet.


----------



## ducati (6 März 2020)

Das eigentliche Problem ist doch, wenn die geänderte Software nicht abgelegt wird. Warum auch immer, vergessen, zu müde, faul, Laptop kaputt...
Da hilft dann auch kein Versionierungstool.
Also wie auch immer, ich halte von den Tools nichts, da sie das eigentliche Problem nicht lösen.
Abgesehen von dokumentationspflichtigen Anlagen, wie Pharma... Aber da siehts meist eh anders aus.
Gruß.


----------



## Fireman_Frank (6 März 2020)

ducati schrieb:


> wenn die geänderte Software nicht abgelegt wird



Ich habe mir Versiondog mal bei einem Kunden zeigen lassen. Der meckert angeblich auch wenn in der Steuerung ein neuerer Stand läuft als der zuletzt abgelegte. So merkt man es dann zumindest und kann den Kollegen mal erinnern.


----------



## Wincctia (6 März 2020)

Fireman_Frank schrieb:


> Ich habe mir Versiondog mal bei einem Kunden zeigen lassen. Der meckert angeblich auch wenn in der Steuerung ein neuerer Stand läuft als der zuletzt abgelegte. So merkt man es dann zumindest und kann den Kollegen mal erinnern.




Hallo Frank, 

ja wenn man das Job Modul mitkauft  wir in Frei einstellbaren Abständen der On/Offline Stand vergleichen und mann bekommt eine Email mit dem Zustand und am Dashboard wird es Visualisiert auf Wunsch werden auch die Db Aktualwerte Abgezogen und gespeichert. Kostet halt echt ne Stange Geld wo aber jeder Euro gut is meiner Meinung nach. 


Gruß Tia


----------



## ducati (7 März 2020)

Hört sich interessant an, zumindest für nen Endkunden. Funktioniert das auch mit TIA? Passwortgeschützten Projekten, Bausteinen? F-Steuerungen?

Naja, jedenfalls für uns als Automatisierungsbude bringt das nix, haben ja kein Onlinezugriff auf alle Steuerungen aller Kunden 
Gruß.


----------



## Wincctia (7 März 2020)

Hallo Ducati, 

also im S7 300/400 Bereich zu allen Themen ja 

Bei Tia ist es etwas Schwieriger es muss in der Richtigen Version auf den Server Installiert sein und es muss Openess Freigeschaltet sein. 

mit Tia ab v14 Funktioniert es zu den Obigen Themen mal besser mal schlechter, gibt recht viele Restriktionen z.b. Projektnamen, Passwortlänge und Tia muss auch recht Speziell Konfiguriert sein auf dem Server. 

Ab Tia v15.1 ist eigentlich genau wie mit Klassik läuft recht einwandfrei, einzige Einschränkung was ich noch kenn ist Safty wird nur verglichen und kein Backup erzeugt, heist wenn es am Safty nicht passt kannst du es nicht aus dem Backup wiederherstellen. Muss sagen im Raport sind Unterschiede im Fteil äußert gut erkennbar und denn bekommt unser Chef auch und wenn da was ist sind Lösungen zu liefern.... 

Alles in allem ein sehr komfortables Packet auch NAT Geschichten sind recht gut Regelbar um auf die Sps zu kommen. Mit dem was man halt leben muss seine Passwörter um auf die Sps zu kommen müssen den Vdog halt bekanntgeben werden, Eingabe im Job die wird natürlich verschlüsselt gespeichert, ist aber halt ein Risiko. 


Gruß Tia


----------

